# ID my fat / bloated cichlid



## nathan3b (Nov 10, 2008)

he seems to be very aggressive against my yellow lab and electric blues, anyone have any idea what breed it is?


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

In my limited knowlege on mbuna I would guess a snow/pearl white zebra with some problems.


----------



## Super Turtleman (May 21, 2007)

Possibly Metriaclima callainos (Ice White). It's super fat though...


----------



## nathan3b (Nov 10, 2008)

yeah, it's really fat! It was just recently passed down to me and something didn't look right. That pic makes him look really skinny! Time for a diet I guess, almost looks like a puffer from his back side.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I would isolate this fish and treat with epsom salt at 1 cup per 100G.

Is he still eating? If so, the epsom salt and minimal feedings may take care of things, but should you see any signs of illness, you may need more than epsom salt.

I agree that it appears to be a callainos, but he/she is so misshapen that it's hard to say for sure!


----------



## nathan3b (Nov 10, 2008)

The previous owner said that heâ€™s been like that for well over a year, and to me he seems and acts normal. He always chases down my other small to medium sized cichlids around the tank, doesnâ€™t bite them or anything just swims after them.

What will epsom salt exactly do in his situation? I do have a 40 gal tank that I could use although it would take some time to cycle. And yes, he does eat normally.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Epsom salt = fishy laxative.


----------



## nathan3b (Nov 10, 2008)

gage said:


> Epsom salt = fishy laxative.


lol very well put  i guess ill start cycling my other tank, just need a place to put it now ;x already have 4 tanks going!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------

